
Usage statistics of HTTP/2 for websites - tepidandroid
https://w3techs.com/technologies/details/ce-http2/all/all
======
arwineap
I would be particularly interested to see how many sites use HTTP push.

You serve HTTP2 to the user by default when using ALB, but there's no support
for push

